# fat grafting - If a 30cc of fat graft was injected to the left



## bench (Aug 30, 2012)

If a 30cc of fat graft was injected to the left and 25cc to the right breast would you consider this a revision procedure for pt with hx of breast cancer? If you would code this, should the code(s) be;

11954 only ?
19380-50 only ?

or

11954
11954-59  since there are two different locations?

Please need your input. Thanks so much.


----------



## pmcs1776 (Sep 14, 2012)

According to ASPS, 19380 is used for breast adjustments, liposuction(fat grafting) when in a large area or multiple sites,  adjustments of the infra mammary crease, readjustments or re-inset of flaps.  20926 is the tissue graft, other which includes fat and is used when it is a small tissue defect.


----------



## Kevinph84 (Mar 28, 2013)

Please look at CPT 19380 at the links below:

http://www.karenzupko.com/resources/codingcoach/cc_plasticsarchive_2011.html

http://www.hcpro.com/HIM-31699-859/Coding-for-breast-reconstruction-can-be-complicated.html

Based on the advice from those links, I use only CPT 19380 for fat transfer breast recontruction for post-operative asymmetry.

For years this case has always stumped me. I wish the AMA would provide us with official guidance on reporting for this kind of procedure.


----------

